# I lost 4.6 pounds this week....



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

After cutting back on my WW points from 24 to 18 I lost 4.6 pounds. I dropped my points because I wasn't losing any weight (for several months). I'm sensible enough to know that I can't lose 4 to 5 pounds every week. So if I lose too much per week I'll up my points so I'll lose between 1 and 2 pounds per week.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow!! I guess you finally "budged"!!! Congrats!

Kitty


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That's great!


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

That is GREAT! I wish you continued success.

How much of a problem was it to cut back the points? What did you cut back on?

Did you increase your out put any? AS in an extra walk or extra manual work?


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I cut my points from 24 to 18. I ate a lot of veggies that are zero points and didn't really feel hungry. I also quit eating after dinner so that really helped. I have not increased my exercise but plan on buying an exercise bike soon so I can watch TV and exercise. I'll just keep trying.


----------

